# Has anyone converted a worx electric chain saw to a ripping saw?



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey,

I have a WORX 18 inch w/ a 4 hp electric motor. I'd like to put an Oregon ripping chain on it. Not sure if this is doable?

The current chain is a 91V6063X, and the bar is an Oregon 180SCEA041. .05 gauge.

I want to slab some smaller logs that have been sitting around my yard. Gas chain saw is pretty noisy.

This way I can clean up my yard and maybe get some interesting wood?

Thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

4hp? really?

I think you'll find an electric chain saw underpowered. I've
found electric chain saws kind of weak, but they are 
light and maneuverable and probably safer for some
uses.

I was looking at getting a gas chain saw for lumbermaking
for awhile. Generally the best ones have big displacement
and some are geared down or something to have more
torque in making cuts with a long bar.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Loren,

I agree. I have recently purchased a 20 inch Poulan Pro, and saftey gear. The Worx did a great job in horizontal cutting. Took a tree down from up against my house.

Really hoping someone with knowledge and experience w/bars and chains has a solution. 
looked on Amazon but no specific ripping chain.

The 16 inch WORX is rated 3.5 hp, and the 18 inch 4 hp. Makita has a 16 inch which is (I'm guessing) a whole lot more saw.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

have you used that Poulan yet…do you like its power and how do you like th saw as a whole…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Doc, When I had my chainsaw mill I researched chains and the general consensus was that rip chains cut no faster but leave a slightly better surface. If I were you, I would just use the chains you already have (after getting them sharp!). Ripping is a LOT harder than crosscutting in terms of speed of cut and effort on your part. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

15 amps not a snowballs chance in hell. I will never understand how they are rating hp now a days. I wouldn't even try it unless you are running 60+cc. Here is where I order all my chains. The last time I ordered from him they were $17 a loop, but its been over a year since my last order. It looks like the prices went up a little. I run a full chisel skip tooth oregon. The first thing I do is re grind the teeth to 30* and file 20 thousands off the rakers. They are very aggressive and fast cutting. just a guess probable 70% faster cutting than a stock chain. I am also running it on a 67cc Echo with a 24" bar. Probably the least power I would put my reground chains on. you could get away with it on a 50cc if you don't file down the rakers. Use caution with a skip tooth chain as they have no kickback protection and they are very grabby. Without the proper respect for what it is and what it will do you are playing with fire,


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Grizz,

Still in the box. I am working on my yard which is outta control right now. Long non wood story…LOL! I had asked an acquaintance to give me a few tips. He has not replied to my email. Purchased a chain saw mill that a private party makes and sells. about a hundred dollars less than the name brands and free shipping.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

gfadvm, Thanks for the input.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Shawn,

When you get into sharpening the teeth you are talking to a truly ignorant beginner. LOL! I have some information but I've yet to get into the experience. I have that planned for later this spring. wanted to practice with something smaller and close to home for starters.

I am truly respectful ( appropriately scared ) of what a chain saw can do.

I may be too woosie for it but I will find out. LOL!

I have the chaps and gloves, and helmet. Another reason to practice technique when using aggressive chains.

Thanks!


----------

